

Bouncing Back From Bankruptcy & Losing My Home - camz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/cameronkeng/2013/08/05/bouncing-back-from-bankruptcy-losing-my-home/

======
evadne
Successors in Taiwan can either take advantage of limited debt inheritance or
waive inheritance since summer, 2009. In the worst case you get nothing and
owe nothing. Bankruptcy in Taiwan for sure forgives your debt (yeah!) but it’s
not universally granted, especially if you’re not disabled or too old to work.

